# Mri scan



## Lis1189 (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a 12 year old dalmatian dog, who is normally quite lively but past few days he seems to have taken a dip, he has problems with his back legs and is on medication for it for life now, when he lies down and tries to get back up he gets a spasm, took him to vet and taken blood tests then he fell down the stairs and has became weak, took him back to vet and she says he isnt responding well and it could be neurological and need to do a mri scan but its going to cost £4000 is there any other way can get a mri scan cheaper? He doesnt have insurance, and we live in scotland any advise would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

You might be better off posting this in the health section


----------

